
Hello World: Explore the Tech World Outside Silicon Valley with Ashlee Vance - dstein64
http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-hello-world/
======
dang
With posts like this it's better to submit the most interesting example of
content from the site instead of the site itself. Then people have something
specific to discuss, which makes the thread more substantive. The appearance
of a new web site isn't intellectually interesting, but something on the site
might be.

